# Multi Tivo recording suggestion.



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

If more then one tivo on network. And there is a conflict while choosing a recording to alow to send request to other tivo if not conflicting on that machine.

Should use the same basic send that is done if you did it from the tivo website to setup a recording.


----------

